# [SOLVED] Using bluetooth mouse adapter for headphones?



## Agent_Redfield (Jul 2, 2012)

So I have bluetooth headphones (Arctic P311) and I was going to buy a bluetooth adapter for my laptop (windows 7 64 bit with AMD/ATI) but then I realized my mouse (microsoft wireless mobile mouse 3500) is wireless so its usb adapter that's always plugged in is bluetooth and so I was wondering if it's possible to use the mouse's adapter for my headphones instead of having to buy a separate one. Thanks everyone


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Using bluetooth mouse adapter for headphones?*

Hi Agent Redfield and welcome to TSF :wave:

Sad to say but no, it won't work :sigh: (I tried it earlier with mine :wink - The USB-adapter is usually 'keyed' to the specific mouse.

Also, it's best to fit the mouse's USB-adapter in the little recess underneath the mouse, when not using it, it turns the battery off then :grin:


----------



## Agent_Redfield (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Using bluetooth mouse adapter for headphones?*

Sadness, I'm not surprised though. Here's another thought, my mouse has an on/off switch so that's why I leave it in but could I buy a bluetooth adapter off amazon or something and then install mouse drivers onto it so it could replace the current adapter for my mouse and be used for headphones?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Using bluetooth mouse adapter for headphones?*

Aahhh, righto - My mouse has a little adapter-shaped recess with a tiny switch in it, the adapter presses against it and turns the battery off :laugh:

I don't think a Bluetooth adapter will 'see' the mouse (or keyboard if using a 'Desktop-Set'), at least my adapter doesn't, when I scan for devices with it.


----------

